# Opinions on dog food.



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

I need your opinion on the type of food to feed Kaya. She has the poops that come and go. I took her to the vet who gave her some meds and also Hill's canned chicken and rice food. She did get better and her stools firmed up. 

I went to Petco to find the same food and can't find it. So, I tried Nature's Best and also Eukanuba chicken and rice. She has the poops again! 

Living in Alaska and in hotels due to Jeff's job, I can't cook her home meals, so I need your help on what you think I should buy her.

Other wise she is as happy and loving as always. She just has a poopy butt! uke:

Thanks for your help.

Angie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How long is the transition time between foods when she is having the problems? Make sure you transition over a 4-day period at least. (Day 1: 75% old kibble to 25% new kibble; Day 2: 50/50; Day 3: 25% old to 75% new; Day 4: 100% new)

I'm no longer using it, but I never had a poopy butt problem when my dogs were on Purina Pro Plan and it seems to produce firm stools in most Havanese. The only problem is that if Kaya is prone to coprophagia (poop eating), Purina Pro Plan seems to encourage that behavior for some reason.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I had this problem with my dog and it took a while to figure out what caused it, but with her it was corn (any kind of corn-corn syrup) oats and chicken. I ended up putting her on Solid Gold canned food, lamb and beef and Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken and NO store bought dog treats. I cook up meat and cut up for treats.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I've never had the problem with Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken either....I still use that with Canine Caviar kibble....we seldom have a loose stool, and if we do it can be blamed on a bully stick!


----------



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help. I'll buy the Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken and see if that works.

You guys are the best!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Miss Kaya said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I'll buy the Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken and see if that works.
> 
> You guys are the best!


I also use Solid Gold


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

hope the solid gold works for you. since i've switched posh to evo with a tiny bit of canned merrick mixed in and eliminated the yogurt i was giving her i've had much less of a poopy butt problem. she has nice firm, but not rock solid stools...i was feeding her a mix of fromm's/nature's variety and giving her some yogurt and her stools were a bit runnier. i switch immediately, and don't do the advised 4-5 day transition...but i know i probably should. i still haven't had a problem, so far. actually tonight i was thinking i'd better knock on some wood, as posh is actually eating, and not getting poopy butt and this is all very major as it's been a few weeks of this! yippee!


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

today was Kodak's first poopy butt and im dreading another one! he has had soft loose stools-been feeding him euk. puppy food....
i want him to have healthy food and more solid stools (is that too much to ask from a 14 week puppy?)....he had giardia 4 weeks ago and was treated for that with 7 days of flagyl...but he has always had 2-3 bowel movements a day (i feed him twice a day)...any suggestions???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

The poops were the best we ever had on the Purina Pro Plan. But it did make Cash go for his own tootsie rolls. I am having luck although it is new to us. with Taste of the Wild. Must be harder to find all the brands in Alaska.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

katieskodakmoment said:


> today was Kodak's first poopy butt and im dreading another one! he has had soft loose stools-been feeding him euk. puppy food....
> i want him to have healthy food and more solid stools (is that too much to ask from a 14 week puppy?)....he had giardia 4 weeks ago and was treated for that with 7 days of flagyl...but he has always had 2-3 bowel movements a day (i feed him twice a day)...any suggestions???


I'd get rid of the Euk puppy food. You might want to look at the California Natural line. They also make Evo and Innova. The California Natural line is ideal for dogs with sensitive stomachs.

http://www.naturapet.com/brands/california-natural.asp


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

The solid gold...are the kibble small enough for the little guys? I use Euk Toy breed. Seems Seamus has been having some trouble lately, vet thinks it may be an allergy.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, there is one that is for puppies and it is small kibbles


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Katie, sometimes the flagyl doesn't work. It didn't do much at all for Gracie and she was on it 7 days. I used the panacur treatment route and it is better...I also switched her to Taste of the Wild dog food. Her poops are finally getting better...I don't know if it was giardia or food??? I will probably never know...I'm just hoping they stay nice and tootsie-rollish :biggrin1:


----------

